# ford f 250 problems



## baddboygeorge (Oct 20, 2002)

i bought a 1990 f 250 about 3 months ago the truck runs well it has the 7.3 liter diesel motor when at an idle the trans. has some noise coming from it like up by the fly wheel is that common on the manuel trans. when i put it in gear it goes away until i hit about 70 an you can hear it .the trans. as has a clunk when i shift gears .what could this be .also the passenger front wheel has some play in it could this be from a shot wheel bearing .you can grab the top of the will an it has about a 16th of play in it an when i drive at around 30 mph it shakes alittle.after 30 she smoothes on out .let me know your alls imput .an by the way i like the hell out of this site thanks a bunch george


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

the noise you hear coming from the transmission is probably coming from the flywheel, those engines have a dual mass flywheel that wears out.


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by paul soccodato _
> *the noise you hear coming from the transmission is probably coming from the flywheel, those engines have a dual mass flywheel that wears out. *


My first thought was the dual mass flywheel as well. When I replaced the throw out bearing on mine I got rid of the dual mass flywheel and put in a Luk heavy duty clutch.

As for the wheel play could be a ball joint. Unless you got 2 wheel drive I don't think the wheel bearings can be tightened without replacing them. I could be wrong there tho.


----------



## baddboygeorge (Oct 20, 2002)

thanks paul an brickman !someone else told me about that dual type flywheel an said that after a while they do make noise i will have it replaced asap does it hurt anything or not.an the whell i swear its the wheel bearing because when ya shake it from the top nothing moves except the wheel the ball joints don't move or the radius armm bushings everything is really type except that wheel an it also sounds like the bearings thanks again you guys an please send some snow down here for us thanks again george


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Badboy, I hope you've got deep pockets! That flywheel is $1100 from Ford. Aftermarket makes a regularstyle flywheel for that truck, I don't know how much it costs, but it won't become a problem again.


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

Pelican MUCH cheaper from Luk. And better if you ask me.

I have had very good results so far with my Luk. I have around 60K on mine. A friend has way more than that on his, no problems. Also a good thing is the clutch pedal is not nearly so stiff as it is factory. A good thing if you do much town driving and shifting thru traffic. One bad thing that Badboy won't have problems with because the older ones wont' work well for dragging.  If you slap the clutch down fast and shift, when you let up the spring won't bring it back. If you want to drag then put a stiffer return spring on. When shifting like an adult there is no problem with it sticking down. I only drag once in a while, chicks get a big kick out of racing their cars against me, and Dodge guys hate getting their butts kicked  ricers don't like all the smoke and noise from my straight pipe. 

Any way here is a link to Luk.

http://www.dialaclutch.com/specialford-diesel.htm?AID=5902127&PID=619725


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

You can adjust those bearings. I'd repack them and use new seals. Follow the shop manual and work clean!


----------



## 68bullit (Feb 4, 2003)

if that front wheel is movable only when you shake it at the with your hands at 3 and 9 oclock positions then it probably a tie rod.

if it moves at both the 3-9 and the 6-12 oclock positions than its the bearings

if it moves at just the 6-12 o clock positions then its the ball joints


----------



## baddboygeorge (Oct 20, 2002)

its moves at the 12-6 positions but no play in the ball joints an it moves in 3-9 position i am gettin ready to tear it down


----------

